# What is with all the different fitting sizes and will the madness ever end?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

So I finally broke down and bought a dust collection system last month and I just can’t get anything to work. The DC works fine, but so far the only thing I got hooked up is my TS and nothing that I buy fits anything else.










Anyway what do I need to plug this 4” hose onto my band saw and how do I connect this 2 ½ hose to the 4” outlet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*4" is not 4"*

4" is the common dimension for PVC in 3 schedules, 20, 35 and 40, ribbed flex hose, Stove pipe, drain and sewer pipe, dust collector fittings, ....non of which connect to any other without an adaptor, several wraps of electrical tape or some clever fitting made from soda bottles or rubber slip couplings. I have no answers except take the fitting you want to match to the box store, Woodcraft or the plumbing store and try stuff until it fits. :thumbdown: bill
You might find something here:
http://ptreeusa.com/dustfittings_adaptors.htm#528

or here:
http://www.rockler.com/search_resul...=dust+collector+fitting&Search.x=0&Search.y=0


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill, the Peachtree site was very informative because they have illustrations showing exactly how the fittings are used. I’ve been buying fittings without any idea of what they are. It looks like I need a coupling for the 2 ½” hose adapter, which I just don’t understand because I don’t know why anybody would buy an adapter to go to a 4” hose. I would think you would use it to go to a female fitting. So I guess you have to use couplers for everything.

The other thing I found at Peachtree was an adapter to connect a hose to a drain pipe, wow. I never thought of that, but that ought to come in handy. I guess I need to set down and come up with a plan. I was hoping that I could just plug a hose into whatever tool I was going to use and not have to worry about shutting off a hose.


----------

